# You gotta Love Micheal O Leary ! -Aer Lingus Bonus



## Mixednuts (9 Jan 2009)

Your about to take over Aer Lingus , you see that the Chief Exec has a bonus scheme introduced in Oct '08 that will see him get 2.8miliion if taken over ?? ...You dont wanna pay this ... What do you do ?

Hit the Press and get Govt on your side ..... what a Genius .

http://www.independent.ie/national-...ilure-bonus-for-aer-lingus-chief-1592121.html


I have my gripes about Ryanair/Micheal but I am 100% behind him on this , in a era when Aer Lingus are telling their foot soldiers to take paycuts & lose Jobs , this little bonus scheme is slipped in when it is nearly inevitable that a take over is on the cards !


----------

